# Having trouble with my Nvidia GPU



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

My computer has black bars on all 4 sides of the Monitor. Around half an inch thick. I use to have an option when i right click to visit the Nvidia control panel, but now its gone. When i manual search for it. I try to run it but this message pops op.

"You are not currently using a display attached to a Nvidia GPU"

My monitor is connected directly to the GPU.

When i try to run games they open up on a Small window, show the intro cut scene's and then just closes itself. Once a pop up showed with something about my video card. Didn't really read it.

I have uninstalled and re installed all the drivers, but no nothing.

I know its a video card related problem. My computer is 1 week new!

Specs:
Windows 7 64bit
Intel® Core™ i7-3770K Processor 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 - 2GB
8GB Ram
ASUS P8Z77-V LX Motherboard
800 Watt - Standard PSU
*
If more info is needed, or if i need to elaborate more please tell me.*


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi RareFormula,

Go into the "control panel" and see if you can find the 'Nvidia Control Panel" there. If not, check your "programs and features".

I suggest you download the latest driver updates for your GPU from the nvidia website.


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

helios19 said:


> Hi RareFormula,
> 
> Go into the "control panel" and see if you can find the 'Nvidia Control Panel" there. If not, check your "programs and features".
> 
> I suggest you download the latest driver updates for your GPU from the nvidia website.


I have tried that. The option is there, but when i select it it says "Your not currently running a display attached to a Nvidia GPU."


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

RareFormula said:


> I have tried that. The option is there, but when i select it it says "Your not currently running a display attached to a Nvidia GPU."


Oh, I missed that sorry.

Did you by any chance have an AMD GPU in you system beforehand?


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

helios19 said:


> Oh, I missed that sorry.
> 
> Did you by any chance have an AMD GPU in you system beforehand?


No sir, this computer was built a week ago with the specs mentioned above. I fear my GPU has burnt out, or something similar. Honestly it worked fine 6 hours ago. My cpu crashed and when i re-booted it the screen did not fit the monitor and nvidia control panel was gone.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

RareFormula said:


> ...My cpu crashed and when i re-booted it the screen did not fit the monitor and nvidia control panel was gone.


So you got a BSOD? Did you get the details?

Check your system "event viewer" to see what the issue is.


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

No i didn't get a BSOD, my computer just froze when i was browsing the internet. I had to Hard boot my CPU. After that it all went down hill.

Have i confused you? Do you have an idea of what's going on?


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello RareFormula,

Go to the nVidia Control Panel and click "Resize HDTV Desktop". I think it will fix your issue.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it's still worth checking the "event viewer".


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't access the Nvidia control panel. If i try to open it i get
"You are not currently using a display attached to a Nvidia GPU"

I just tried to run bf3 error 1 poped up

when i try to open nvidia control panel error 2 pops up.


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

helios19 said:


> I think it's still worth checking the "event viewer".


what exactly am i looking for in the event view? The only thing that catches my eye is under 

+critical it says 5 in last 24 hours 

+error it says 105 in last 24 hours.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

In the "event viewer" go to "windows logs" and then select "System". Look for any critical errors (red circle with x) and open it up for more details. Find the one that relates to your issue.

Also, are their any flags in your device manager?


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Uninstall the Nvidia graphics driver from Control Panel/Uninstall a program

Download and run Phyxion.net - Driver Sweeper and remove any trace drivers (only select Nvidia graphics)

Install the Nvidia graphics driver. 

It will fix this -->"You are not currently using a display attached to an Nvidia GPU"

Then try this, Go to the nVidia Control Panel and click "Resize HDTV Desktop".


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

helios19 said:


> In the "event viewer" go to "windows logs" and then select "System". Look for any critical errors (red circle with x) and open it up for more details. Find the one that relates to your issue.
> 
> Also, are their any flags in your device manager?


Yes there is one flag in device manager and its on the Nvidia Geforce GTX 670! It says "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

and for the event viewer the criticals are for unexpected shutdowns, errors are steam client not responding and warnings are "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

Sysesc said:


> Uninstall the Nvidia graphics driver from Control Panel/Uninstall a program
> 
> Download and run Phyxion.net - Driver Sweeper and remove any trace drivers (only select Nvidia graphics)
> 
> ...


how do i download it? i click on version 3.2.0 but nothing happens.?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Try what Sysesc suggested in post #13. Uninstall the current GPU drivers, reboot then reinstall the lastest ones and reboot again.

NB: I'm not a fan of utilities like drive sweepers. It's up to you though.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay try here Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia 

>search>type driver sweeper

After downloading&install ALL WORK AT YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

I tried the steps you mentioned above. Uninstalled the drivers then ran driver sweeper to remove nvidia traces. Reboot then reinstalled drivers, but no still no fix. As of now im just going to shutdown my cpu till tomorrow. I have read it might be an overheat issue or, it has collected dust ( as my cpu is on carpet because my desk has not arrived). Might open it up and clean it a bit.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, sounds like a plan. Sorry I wasn't able to be of more assistance.


----------



## RareFormula (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok so i think the problem is my nvidia geforce gtx 670 is acting up weird because it is overheating. I let it cool down for an hour or two. Booted up the cpu and everything worked fine till around 2 hours of gaming. Is there a way i can keep it cool down? I have 3 fans installed, but it seems they are not doing the job.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

How are the fans placed inside your case? (orientation) Usually a 120mm intake fan at the lower front and a 120mm exhaust fan at the upper rear of the case should provide optimum cooling.


----------



## BAX_BG (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm also having trouble with opening my nvidia control panel,same error message appeared.


----------



## getwright (Nov 13, 2012)

i had the same issue. i fixed it by simply plugging my hdmi cable directly into my graphics card verses my motherboard's hdmi port


----------

